# Hairs in Merrick Wilderness Dry Kibble.



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I really felt the need to post this cause... well, I'm pretty disgusted right now.

I was pouring the boys kibble into their bowls this evening and I notice two pieces that look completely different than the rest. The Wilderness kibble is small, browned and circled with a few pieces of peas, carrots, etc. But these... these were triangle-ish shaped and were a red-brown, more red than brown. I was confused and starred at it for awhile and as I'm looking closer I noticed FREAKIN HAIRS IN THEM! I almost... barfed. They weren't long hairs.. more like what hair looks like a few days after shavintg... short and pinchy/spikey. EW. I even got my tweezers and plucked a few out to make sure. Yup, it was hair. I ran to get my camera but remembered my boyfriend borrowed it. 

Explanations anyone??? Unless someone/something has a good reason why I found a disfigured hairy kibble in my Merrick bag... I'm running to the store tomorrow and picking up some Solid GOld or Canidae... those any good btw???

I wanna vomit.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's gross.







I wouldn't expect to find hairs in good quality dogfood.That's just a little bit too much "wilderness" for me. YUK!!!!!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I bought one of the merrick tendon chews and theres hair all over that too!







Yuck!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh great, I just switched the boys to Merrick thinking it's one of the top grade foods available. I also bought the flossies for them to chew on and they love em, Koko goes nuts for his flossie.
I think perhaps if you let the company itself know what you found they would appreciate the information, sometimes accidents happen, but also if they are not as high a quality as they profess to be I would like to know because I am just about out of options on commercial food since the recall problems occured.








I haven't found any foreign objects in the food so far but will look closely from now on though


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> Oh great, I just switched the boys to Merrick thinking it's one of the top grade foods available. I also bought the flossies for them to chew on and they love em, Koko goes nuts for his flossie.
> I think perhaps if you let the company itself know what you found they would appreciate the information, sometimes accidents happen, but also if they are not as high a quality as they profess to be I would like to know because I am just about out of options on commercial food since the recall problems occured.
> 
> 
> ...


I actually wrote them an email last night. No response as of yet. All I could think of was when they kill an animal how they shave them down and that those were the root of the hairs!! Yuckyuckyuck! Any hair, for whatever reason, in food is disturbing to me. I don't even like typing about it!









I was planning on switching the boys over to something different simply because since they've been on Merrick, Charlie's poo has been smushy and a weird color, but still healthy looking. And an increase in the amount of poo. Is Canidae or Solid gold any good???


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=382345
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have only tried the Merrick Medeterranian and so far the boys are fine with it, they won't eat a lot of kibble, either one of them, but I have stuck with the Evangers chicken and brown rice, and some Castor & Pollux Oranix which they aren't real keen on either, my problem is since Scooby was so sick and I was cooking for him they both seem to prefer my cooking, but I also add a bit of the Merrick to their plates just to make sure they are getting some commercial food as per the vet's advice.
I have tried Solid Gold canned and Scooby would not eat that either, he is the king of picky eaters, anything with gravy he just won't eat alone I have to mix it so it's more solid which I do with what I cook, he is on a kidney diet at the moment, mainly some good protien, but more carbs and vitamin suppliments.
Koko is a garbage disposal and will eat just about anything which is a great relief I couldn't go through another picky eater like Scooby.








I am sure you will get some response eventually from Merrick as they profess their food to be of the best quality, I would be very interested to know just how they react to your email








I believe both Canidae and Solid Gold are very good, just that when you have a picky eater like Scooby it's best to try to stay with what he will eat.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=382357
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I know. Gizmo is the picker eater here. And that's why I hate when I find something he loves and then gotta switch. And Charlie, he's like koko.. haha, he will eat ANYTHING. The little guy even loves is poopie so imagine!!









I'm so anxious to get more replies! And an email reply from the company. I keep refreshing both this page and my email. LOL. I especially wanna know if anyone has used Canidae's lamb and rice, cause they love lamb and rice.


----------



## derenda (May 9, 2007)

thanks for letting us know about that i was thinking about trying it just for a change right now i am feeding Zoey Orijen it seems to be good and Zoey seems to like it ok


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> I bought one of the merrick tendon chews and theres hair all over that too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you still feeding it to them?? Did you email them about it?? I wanna know why that's in there!!









I'm gonna go look through they're website to see if any other foods/treats look similiar to the kibble I found. It was nasty!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=382290
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I didn't give it to him. It was one of those wishbone tendons. I noticed the hair right when I opened it and took it out of the plastic it came in. I then put it in a baggie and figured I would take it back to the store.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I really felt the need to post this cause... well, I'm pretty disgusted right now.
> 
> I was pouring the boys kibble into their bowls this evening and I notice two pieces that look completely different than the rest. The Wilderness kibble is small, browned and circled with a few pieces of peas, carrots, etc. But these... these were triangle-ish shaped and were a red-brown, more red than brown. I was confused and starred at it for awhile and as I'm looking closer I noticed FREAKIN HAIRS IN THEM! I almost... barfed. They weren't long hairs.. more like what hair looks like a few days after shavintg... short and pinchy/spikey. EW. I even got my tweezers and plucked a few out to make sure. Yup, it was hair. I ran to get my camera but remembered my boyfriend borrowed it.
> 
> ...


That's nasty! Any replies yet from them?

When I buy Ollie's food now I empty the bag into a large mixing bowl and stir it around for a while to see if I observe anything weird. Then I put it in an airtight container. Kind of sad that we have to inspect our dog's food.......


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Yucky







they will probably say it is good for them and that is what they get in the wilderness









I have been home cooking for Sparkey for about a week now







he is so happy about it too. I still have to study a lot on the proportions and vitamins. for now I just add missing link. and we have appointment from the vet this Sunday


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

No replies yet. And at this point, I don't even care. I think I've decided on the Canidae Lamb & Rice and since it's their hypoallerginic formula. Hope that's okay. But I'm gonna mix it with the remaining Merrick as to not upset their tummys. And be disgusted along the way. I searched the bag and there wasn't anything else but STILL!

I really wish I coulda taken a picture. And made sure to use my wonderful marco setting to zoom on those suckers! I looked on their site and saw nothing that looks like what I found. It was a kibble, i swear, reddish, larger in size, weird shaped and hairyyyyyy!!!!!! I cracked it in half and there was hair in there too. Why must I keep describing this???..... brb, gotta go puke!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> No replies yet. And at this point, I don't even care. I think I've decided on the Canidae Lamb & Rice and since it's their hypoallerginic formula. Hope that's okay. But I'm gonna mix it with the remaining Merrick as to not upset their tummys. And be disgusted along the way. I searched the bag and there wasn't anything else but STILL!
> 
> I really wish I coulda taken a picture. And made sure to use my wonderful marco setting to zoom on those suckers! I looked on their site and saw nothing that looks like what I found. It was a kibble, i swear, reddish, larger in size, weird shaped and hairyyyyyy!!!!!! I cracked it in half and there was hair in there too. Why must I keep describing this???..... brb, gotta go puke!
> 
> ...


Too bad you can't run a test on the "hairs" lol. I'm dying to know what those are. Did you see my pic a few weeks back on the triangular shaped Natural Balance that was in with Ollie's kibble? Turned out to be cat food! But it wasn't hairy, lol.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> thanks for letting us know about that i was thinking about trying it just for a change right now i am feeding Zoey Orijen it seems to be good and Zoey seems to like it ok[/B]


lol i second that. i was thinking of buying merrick for bentley.. but i'll just keep feeding him people food for a while...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Is it possible it's just dried shredded veggies or meat product? I know years ago when Bil Jac kibble first came out I got a sample bag and found lots of chicken feathers in it. I could actually pick them out of the bits of kibble which looked like rabbit food. Ack! Cough! Cough!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I hope there is some kind of resonable explanation but I'm not getting my hopes up. Bella and Harley taste tested Solid Gold and Merrick and Bella picked the Solid Gold and Harley liked both so I give the Solid Gold to Bella and left the Merrick at dads house to feed harley. She loves the stuff and now I have to worry about this and possible switching her to the Solid Gold too??? I could not be more disgusted with food production.







I guess I should consider myself lucky Bella's already on Solid Gold and Harley liked both foods, at least if I take her off the Merrick I know she likes something else too.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> Is it possible it's just dried shredded veggies or meat product? I know years ago when Bil Jac kibble first came out I got a sample bag and found lots of chicken feathers in it. I could actually pick them out of the bits of kibble which looked like rabbit food. Ack! Cough! Cough![/B]


By meat product, do you mean pieces similiar to Merrick's treats such as pig ears? The wilderness kibble consist of the kibble itself, small brown & rounded, dried peas, carrots and these pieces of white things I don't know what they are. The two pieces I found look like kibble, except not the usual kibble that belongs in there or that even looks like anything Merrick even makes. LOL. I still haven't gotten an email back.

I think I'm gonna call then and ask about these mysterious hairy kibbles. LOL.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeewwww...







AND I just bought the Grammy's Pot Pie kibble today for Luci !







If I were you I would call the 1-800 number on the back of the bag, and demand answers!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

That is really gross AND that is the same food that Lilly is currently LOVING! Let us know what they say.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

No reply yet! I'm gonna call them.

I really hope they have a good explanation. The boys loved it!








Yesterday I picked up the Canidae Lamb & Rice, anyone use this??
I don't know why I think this but the first ingredient in the Canidae says lamb *MEAL*... is that bad? Then a few ingredients down it says lamb. LOL.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

OK GUYS.

So I called. I spoke to a very nice lady. I let her in on what happened and she told me she had no idea what that could of been. She asked me to describe the kibble to her and even asked me if I still had it.. I threw it away... dang it! Cause she wanted me to mail it to them. I told her I'd look through the bag tonight and see if there's anymore. She apologized and asked if I could give her the lot #, which I don't have now cause I'm at work, and call her back with it so she can report it to quality control. She offered a bag, I refused. I didn't wanna seem like I called in just to get something out of it. She was really nice though. Now I feel bad. LOL.


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

> No reply yet! I'm gonna call them.
> 
> I really hope they have a good explanation. The boys loved it!
> 
> ...


http://canidae.com/ingredients/meatvmeal.html This is what Canidae has to say about meat vs. meal...
Check out the link, and it will be explained much better. 
But basically, meaT like just chicken or beef or turkey is inclusive of the moisture content of the meat which is usually about 70% so you're really not getting that much meat, but meaL is without the moisture, meaning it's dry and more protein and actual substance. 
Ingredients are listed in order of their weight, so even though the first ingredient of a food could say Chicken, it the word Meal does not follow it, you're actually getting mostly water. So in all reality, the ingredient would be further down on the ingredient list. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=382755
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was so nice of you.







Thank you so much. I also read up on it here -LAMB MEAL

So, We're good.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I really felt the need to post this cause... well, I'm pretty disgusted right now.
> 
> I was pouring the boys kibble into their bowls this evening and I notice two pieces that look completely different than the rest. The Wilderness kibble is small, browned and circled with a few pieces of peas, carrots, etc. But these... these were triangle-ish shaped and were a red-brown, more red than brown. I was confused and starred at it for awhile and as I'm looking closer I noticed FREAKIN HAIRS IN THEM! I almost... barfed. They weren't long hairs.. more like what hair looks like a few days after shavintg... short and pinchy/spikey. EW. I even got my tweezers and plucked a few out to make sure. Yup, it was hair. I ran to get my camera but remembered my boyfriend borrowed it.
> 
> ...


 

*I am sad to say you may NOT even want the answer... our local news did a story about this just this past week. I cried.*



http://cbs4.com/topstories/local_story_143224354.html


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

That is really sad.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I personally can't believe any vet that would say kibble is SO neccesary, that we should subject our animals to the disgusting pet food industry. That is JMO though, I would rather take the time to do the research and home cook or feed a raw diet, since their are limited ingredients, then give them dry foods.

I think the premium brands are much better than that, and am very surprised that showed up in Merrick. Mine snack on Wysong at night when they're hungry after their Primal Raw, but that is all.


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

I would seriously think twice about using Merrick food. They render their food for sure. Just goes to show that we have NO clue as to what's in the commercial foods we buy. It's certainly not as nice as the labels make it out to be.
This is why I have been home cooking and feeding raw for a good month now. No more kibble for my kids ever again.

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/OPPDE/Comments/04...-021ANPR-15.pdf


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> I would seriously think twice about using Merrick food. They render their food for sure. Just goes to show that we have NO clue as to what's in the commercial foods we buy. It's certainly not as nice as the labels make it out to be.
> This is why I have been home cooking and feeding raw for a good month now. No more kibble for my kids ever again.
> 
> http://www.fsis.usda.gov/OPPDE/Comments/04...-021ANPR-15.pdf[/B]


I've got them on Canidae now. Have they had a bad rep? I really would home cook for them but I wouldn't know where to start and such. *Sighs* What to cook, what to add for nutrients, etc.

What do you home-cookers do?


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

Merrick is a top rated dog food. So just think that if this company does this, what do the others do? It's just too frightening not knowing what these commercial companies really put in our kids food.

I joined a few yahoo groups on K9 nutrition and home cooking. There's lot of information to help start you out. Purchasing a few good books always helps too. Consulting a nutritionist is probably the best move to make.
I will probably do that too.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I found this article this mornng after reading Patsan's post. I was hoping to find that this guy is a different Merrick than the one who owns Merrick Pet Foods, but instead I found this article and I have to take Harley off this food. I'm devastated. I can't trust anyone who makes pet food anymore.








In 1997 Oprah Winfrey was sued by cattle ranchers because 
of a show she hosted in which her guests discussed beef and mad 
cow disease. The plaintiffs alleged that Winfrey wrongfully dis- 
paraged the U.S. beef industry, which negatively impacted their 
beef sales. In late 2000, while reading transcripts from the well- 
publicized trial, I noted that one of the plaintiffs, Paul Engler of 
Cactus Feeders, Inc., stated that “more than 10 cows with some 
sort of nervous system disorder were sent to Hereford By- 
Products.”28Hereford By-Products is owned by Garth Merrick 
who also owns Merrick Pet Foods situated at the same location 
as the rendering plant. While reading this, it looked highly sus- 
picious to me, and I wondered, Were these cattle tested prior to 
being rendered? Finding an answer to that question led me on a 
wild goose chase that forced me to turn to the Freedom of 
Information Act (FOIA). 
The judgment of meat inspectors is highly problematic. Dr. 
Moser warns that the United States’s method of relying on the 
inspectors in slaughterhouses to detect BSE is unreliable at best. 
“If a vet is not well educated in spotting signs of BSE, they [meat 
inspectors] can easily miss them.”26 
A Flawed Detection System in the United States 
Given all that I have learned about BSE, its symptoms, and 
the devastating effect it can have on the cattle industry, I have to 
ask myself: Does anyone really think if a farmer or veterinarian actu- 
ally observed cattle displaying odd behavior that they would report this 
to the proper authorities? I think not. They would be well aware of 
the consequences of their actions, and could quickly be made the 
scapegoats in bringing down a multi-billion dollar industry. 
MADCOWDISEASEANDANIMALCOMPANIONS 
FOODPETSDIEFOR 
Unfortunately, labels on pet food give no indication of the 
source for the meat and bone meal. Based on my past experience 
with most commercial pet food companies, I am not willing to 
blindly trust the well-being of my animal companions to a 
spokesperson from the pet food industry. Remember that 
although this material—meat meal, and meat and bone meal—can 
no longer be used in feed for cattle, it can still be used in com- 
mercial pet foods. 
First I inquired at the National Veterinary Services in Ames, 
Iowa, a lab that undertakes most of the testing of suspect cattle. 
I did not receive any information, and was referred to various 
government offices. Eventually, I filed a request for this informa- 
tion under the FOIA and waited eleven months for the reply. 
When the information arrived, the FOIA report stated, “Agency 
employees conducted a thorough search of their files but did not 
locate any records responsive to your request.”29 
Despite the government advising the public that testing is 
undertaken on cattle displaying symptoms of neurological dis- 
ease, apparently it does not apply to all cattle. Perhaps one or two 
cattle displaying symptoms of neurological disease might be 
overlooked—but there were ten cows that displayed some sort of 
“central nervous system disorder” all at the same location and 
none of them were tested for BSE. 
Conclusion 
The U.S. government believes it is safe to render diseased cat- 
tle for use in pet foods because this practice does not affect humans 
since we don’t eat dogs and cats. But rendering diseased cattle into 
pet food does potentially endanger our animal companions. This 
is already happening in Europe.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok-I'm about to puke here







I have Kosmo on Merrick and this just scares the crap out of me





















Now I will have to switch him yet again. I, too, don't have time to home cook. This is just so maddening. This are our kids and we deserve to know where their food is coming from!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I meant to add at the end of the article that if I am misunderstanding the situation please explain...I HOPE and pray i'm misunderstanding what I read but my faith in the industry is gone, so I can't call Merrick and get an explanation because I wouldn't believe what they said anyway. I haven't decided what to do yet, I guess Bella will stay on the solid gold and maybe I will put harley on it too, but I don't feel there is any one brand I trust anymore. I used to feel I had a few choices but I don't anymore. I'm looking into Nature's Variety medallions, but I don't know. I've never felt dumber in my life, no matter how much research I do I still feel I'm missing something. Hugs to all of you because I know you feel the same way.


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

I totally understand what you're saying.
I'm not even sure if this is all true, but when you read a verified fax that came in, it does make the company look suspicious. I know many people who feed Merrick and their pets have done great with the food.
I'm hoping it's not true because I always thought Merrick was one of the good companies out there.

At this point, I just feel I don't know what any company is doing, so I am choosing to make my own kids food. I probably don't even know what's in the human meats I buy, but at least I do know it's fit for human consumption.

lillady...you could make their food in a crock pot. It's really not hard at all.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Merrick is a top rated dog food. So just think that if this company does this, what do the others do? It's just too frightening not knowing what these commercial companies really put in our kids food.
> 
> I joined a few yahoo groups on K9 nutrition and home cooking. There's lot of information to help start you out. Purchasing a few good books always helps too. Consulting a nutritionist is probably the best move to make.
> I will probably do that too.[/B]


Thank you for the info on the grinder. What yahoo groups did you join? I would like to join some groups on canine nutrition and home cooking too. Thanks.


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

> Thank you for the info on the grinder. What yahoo groups did you join? I would like to join some groups on canine nutrition and home cooking too. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K9nutrition
The Possible Canine
and
Totally Home Cooking


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't trust any dog food company either







I don't even trust human food unless it comes out of the ground and not in the box. those are even genetically modified but I have no choice.



I've been cooking for Sparkey for a week. it's not hard at all. I don't know how to cook for myself but for Sparkey I will. since I don't have to add seasoning it is easier. I only cook on weekend and freeze , that will last a week or more. I do add the missing link and give Tums. until I find something better. I also made Chicken Jerky yesterday and he loves them. I will not buy anything treat or food for Sparkey. everything home made for a while and see what happens. The vet told me what I'm doing is good but be sure to give Tums. and more veggies than meat. maybe about 1/3 meat. but please check in a good book. I still have to get one. Sparkey's blood test wasn't perfect but it wasn't because of dog food. I will post about that later. nothing serious though


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

The books I have that I am now following for cooking for the boys are, "Scared Poopless the Straight Scoop on Dogs by Jan Rasmusen" & "Dr. Pitcairn's Natural Health for Dogs and Cats". His qualifications are DVM PhD 
I find both books to be very helpful in feeding both boys, there are recipes for all kinds of diets for all kinds of conditions in our little fluffs in Dr. Pitcairn's. I bought that one from Wal-Mart online and Scared Poopless from www.dogs4dogs.com 
I am so disillusioned at the moment because I switched to Merrick thinking is was a good quality food and now I have to go look for something else AGAIN








I think home cooking is fine for a while as long as you are sure you are using the correct suppliments necessary for our little ones' health, but even in doing so we are still using meat that is treated with hormones and anti-biotics, that's what they do to all meats for human consumption, I don't even totally trust organics not to use some preservative or additives otherwise their products would not have a very good shelf life.
I am like everyone else here, just so confused about commercial pet food even if the company professes to be all natural, healthy for our pets etc. we have no guarantees that they are telling us the truth because there just aren't enough regulations put on them to be totally honest with us.


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

Just be aware that some of those recipes are really high carb which is not necessary. What you could do is get a qualified nutritionalist to make a meal plan for you, so you know exactly what is good and not good for home cooking. She is working up diets for my kids now.

http://www.thepossiblecanine.com/services.htm

I don't have any stores around here to get organic food, so I have to make due with what I can get locally. I do buy beef and chicken what has no hormones, preservatives or antibiotics. I also can't afford half the organic meats there are either. I'll just try and do my best with what is available to me and try and give them the healthiest meals I can.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I would call Merrick and inform them. This is not acceptable. I feed Merrick chicken pot pie dry and I have never seen anything in it but I will definitely look closer from now on! How gross


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

OMG







I just read the post by Bella's Mom and I'm in shock!! I have used Merrick food for two years now.thinking it was the best dry kibble. I buy it because it's organic.At least the chicken is and that was the part that I was most concerned about. I have started using Miss Autumn's just to add wet food to the dry. I'm also at the point of not knowing what to do regarding the pet food problem. Maybe I would do better not to feed dry food at all! I'm no much of a cook but I'll do what I have to for the health of my puppies.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

That's my thing too. No matter how much research I do, I feel like it's incomplete and I'm afraid of them not getting all they need. Right now I'm adding some Missing Link to their Canidae and I see some add that to their home cooked meals. Charlie's due for his semi-annual check up this week and I'm gonna ask to see what they're vet has got to say about home cooking.. I'm curious as to what his opinions are on it. '

I was suppose to call Merrick back today with the lot # but #1. I couldn't locate it on the bag and #2. WHATS the POINT?

*sighs*


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

> That's my thing too. No matter how much research I do, I feel like it's incomplete and I'm afraid of them not getting all they need. Right now I'm adding some Missing Link to their Canidae and I see some add that to their home cooked meals. Charlie's due for his semi-annual check up this week and I'm gonna ask to see what they're vet has got to say about home cooking.. I'm curious as to what his opinions are on it. '
> 
> I was suppose to call Merrick back today with the lot # but #1. I couldn't locate it on the bag and #2. WHATS the POINT?
> 
> *sighs*[/B]


I wouldn't give up with Merrick. Hopefully all that stuff was just nonsense....but after what I read, I don't trust any manufacturer of food.
You'll find different vets have different views on foods. Most vets remember are not nutritionists. The things they learn are pretty much the things we've learned and not many have advanced their studies to cover the nutrition part. If you go in there armed with data showing what is healthy for your pet, I doubt they could argue. They might try, but will usually concede once they see what great shape your dog is in.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I was talking to my mother about this dog food problem last night and she told me that when she was a kid and even when my brothers and I were kids that they feed the dogs table scraps and our collie lived to be 15 and the poodle 16. They didn't know anything was wrong with that. Makes one think,huh. And no, I don't feed my babies table scraps but it does make me wonder why I would feed them something that I wouldn't eat myself?


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I feed Lilly Merrick and I don't plan on switching her. I mean the hairs that were found in their food are really gross but I can't imagine that we can expect perfection from a big manufacturer. It's impossible. I have been feeding Lilly merrick since day 1 and I have never seen anything suspicious. Also, that article doesn't say anything about those particular cows being used in pet food. Maybe I shouldn't trust their list of ingredients but in Lilly's food it simply says "beef." Not by-products, not bone meal, etc. I don't know, I think that some of this has just gotten totally blown out of proportion. Moving your dog to another "premium brand" food won't solve the problem. I'm pretty sure that if Merrick is doing this then so is Solid Gold and all of the other "good" foods. I would assume that the only way you can be sure is to home cook. But...then you better be buying all organic because god only knows how many hormones and chemicals are used on the human food supply!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't usually post too often but have been a member and have read the posts for a couple of years now. If I can contribute some info that I think might be helpful to other members, I'll speak up and petfood is something I'm passionately concerned about, especially in light of the on-going never-ending recall, so I wanted to add my two cents worth here. 

I'm sorry but I wouldn't touch Merrick Petfood. Any company that owns a rendering plant cannot make me believe they don't use rendered product in their "premium" petfood. Here is a snippet of Garth Merrick's letter to the FDA to protest the rule of prohibition of the use of dead / deseased cattle? It was written in 2004. It's enough to make me stay away from Merrick food forever.
>
> Here is a snippet:

> "ANPR's proposed rule to prohibit SRM's from all animal food
> including pet food and prohibiting materials from non ambulatory
> cattle and dead stock from all animal feed creates the below listed
> consequences of disposal of pounds that previously could be
> manufactured into animal feed. These numbers are for Texas,
> primarily, but since our service area includes parts of Oklahoma,
New Mexico and Kansas, those areas will have consequences as well.
SRM's in cattle under 30 months of age have been estimated to be 20
pounds per head. 

In Texas there are four packing houses processing approximately 100,000 
head per week times 20 pounds equals 2,000,000 times 52 weeks equals 
104,000,000 of product that no one has discussed what to do with. 

Also, in Texas, there are approximately 18,000 head of cows over 30 months
of age slaughtered weekly at four packing plants which have approximately 60 
pounds per head of SRM material equals 1,080,000 per week equals 56,160,000 
pounds per year.

Our company services mostly Texas and parts of New Mexico, Oklahoma
and Kansas. Last year we processed 255,000 head of dead stock not
counting calves with an average weight of 600 pounds per carcass.
The total weight comes to 153,000.000 pounds that makes its way into
feed ingredients. If you total these three categories, they total over
300,000,000 pounds that no one is discussing what to do with. If
you cannot render it for feed to be fed to chickens, swine or pet food,
then you have destroyed a system that currently works. We are the
original recyclers. <end snippet> 

You can access the entire letter at http://tinyurl.com/2p5tpc


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I don't usually post too often but have been a member and have read the posts for a couple of years now. If I can contribute some info that I think might be helpful to other members, I'll speak up and petfood is something I'm passionately concerned about, especially in light of the on-going never-ending recall, so I wanted to add my two cents worth here.
> 
> I'm sorry but I wouldn't touch Merrick Petfood. Any company that owns a rendering plant cannot make me believe they don't use rendered product in their "premium" petfood. Here is a snippet of Garth Merrick's letter to the FDA to protest the rule of prohibition of the use of dead / deseased cattle? It was written in 2004. It's enough to make me stay away from Merrick food forever.
> >
> ...



Thank you for posting this. You seem to know a lot about pet food. Do you know of a dog food company that people can trust that uses Only good quality ingredients?

By the way, you malts are really CUTE!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

> Thank you for posting this. You seem to know a lot about pet food. Do you know of a dog food company that people can trust that uses Only good quality ingredients?
> 
> By the way, you malts are really CUTE![/B]


I'm sorry Precious Paws, I home cook for my malts so I can't personally recommend a kibble. I have heard others say that Canidae is a great kibble with good ingredients and they do manufacture the food in their own facility. I also belong to the K9Kitchen, Thepossiblecanine & totally home cooking groups and this is where I have heard people mention Canidae several times as these groups discuss all kinds of dogfood including frozen freeze dried, kibble, raw and home cooked. Other kibble manufacturers have been mentioned as well, just not as often as Canidae and that's why it came to mind. 
Thanks for the compliment about my malts, I think they're cute too but I'm kinda prejudiced, ha, ha.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=385769
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I homecook too! I was just curious because I thought merrick was a better food.


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

i guess kadie and I just joined the grossed out club as well. i was just dishing out her merrick puppy plate when i also noticed all this hair sticking out of her kibble. And i'm not just talking one piece!







I started sifting through the bag and they're all over the place! it kind of looks like chopped up black fur!







The only meat that's supposed to be in the puppy plate is chicken, turkey and duck and last I checked none of them have fur!







Darn, I dont want to switch her food that often, she's too young..... besides switch to what??!!!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> i guess kadie and I just joined the grossed out club as well. i was just dishing out her merrick puppy plate when i also noticed all this hair sticking out of her kibble. And i'm not just talking one piece!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You see. I know Im not crazy. And yes, it was black hair! (BARF)


----------



## maltesemom (Jan 9, 2005)

I too have been using Merricks Wilderness Blend for a few weeks now and have
checked for hairs that you are talking about, and sure enough, they are in our
bag too.







Makes you wonder if there is any safe food left to feed
our babies!!!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> I too have been using Merricks Wilderness Blend for a few weeks now and have
> checked for hairs that you are talking about, and sure enough, they are in our
> bag too.
> 
> ...


In the kibble? or in some disfigured kibble? or sprinkled around in the bag? What the heck, seriously.


----------



## maltesemom (Jan 9, 2005)

The hairs are in the kibble itself - you can see the ends sticking out of
the pieces (normal,not disfigured). They are just little short ones, but still!!!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Well I called Merrick today about the hair in the Kibble and their explanation was that it was dried barley after it goes through the strainer?!? i always thought barley was brown but hey what do i know.....


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> The hairs are in the kibble itself - you can see the ends sticking out of
> the pieces (normal,not disfigured). They are just little short ones, but still!!![/B]


Yup. That's exactly how it was.

And yeah, when I called them "they didn't know" and that that "Shouldn't be in there."
Did they ask you for the lot #? Probably not if they didn't see it as unusual.


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=386649
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I called she also gave me the standard "hmm thats unusual, I've never heard that before" routine. She then put me on hold and called the manager at the plant and he was the one who said that it sounded like dried barley. he said the barley will look like whiskers when it comes out of the strainer.







meow


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Ya know when I mentioned Merrick to my new vet this morning she cringed, I said what's wrong with it and she said she would never use it, I guess that was my answer. Sadly we just bought 12 cans thinking it was good food and now all this....so that is heading off to the garbage. Now that I have read that article on them I doubt I trust them either


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

oh my god so wait....the soft food is also bad right?? I mean it's the ONLY thing that Luci will eat







I will try to switch that also then b/c i agree....the whole rendered animal thing really made me sick....


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=382247
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa!!!!! How sad! I knew most of that already, thats why I chose a higher grade food....now I just have to make sure that it is in fact the high grade I think it is. I've had no issues with Merrick and would hate to have to switch....but after reading this....I may look into another brand....I dunno. Its just that our pet stores don't carry many high end foods.....and its awfully expensive to have it shipped...especially with Brody going through 30lb bags every 3wks.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Gee i just switched them to merrick.. becaue I can not get nemans own here anymore... this is upsetting.. I did not notice any hair.. in ours.. i just checked.


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok, we just switched to Merrick a few weeks ago and my dogs love it! They are eating the Cowboy cookout and I've been happy. But now this all just makes me sick and mad!!! I live here in Amarillo Texas where this food is made so part of me felt like it should be ok cause it's made right here but now I'm just kinda confused about what to do.







I want to do what is best for my babies. By the way, I'm grateful for all the information ya'll provide here!


----------

